

Discovery is the New Cocaine: Going Beyond Engagement - mingyeow
http://www.slideshare.net/mingyeow/discovery-is-the-new-cocaine-going-beyond-engagement

======
mingyeow
hey guys, thanks for the positive feedback! we gave an early version of this
at SXSW, and also at a couple of hacker events.

we are actually contemplating organizing a meetup focused on discovery,
recommendations and such. Good idea? -

[http://web.meetup.com/125/manage/settings/desc/?returnUri=%2...](http://web.meetup.com/125/manage/settings/desc/?returnUri=%2F125%2F%3Fsuccess%3Ddetails2)

------
jraines
This is the best "cheat sheet" for creating consumer web apps since that
Joshua Schacter text file from a while back.

Nice work.

------
time_management
I would have loved to see that presentation. Do you know when and where it was
given?

~~~
mingyeow
Hi there! We have a panel submission at SXSW 2009 -
<http://panelpicker.sxsw.com/ideas/view/2033> ... So if enough people
vote/comment, we will be speaking there. ;)

Also, would love to touch base if you are in SF - do ping me at
mingyeow@gmail.com

